# What breed cat do i have?



## sayeef (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi i have a 6 week old cat and i dont know the breed of the cat can someone please tell me the breed?

pics are uploaded on imageshack

thanks

http://img195.imageshack.us/i/492793830 ... 49969.jpg/
http://img132.imageshack.us/i/dsc00050q.jpg/

sorry if the pics r crappy


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They look like black and white domestic short hairs to me.


----------



## sayeef (Jun 26, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

aww, what a cute little black and white kitty  

Unfortunately, for most cats without a pedigree its impossible to really know what breeds, if any, that they are mixed with. So cats with unknown heritage are called Domestic Short hair, Domestic Long hair, and those with medium length fur...well, Domestic Medium hair.
Coat patterns, though, are easily distinguished, very varied, and some quite interesting. Black and white kitties like yours are often referred to as Tuxedo cats, because the black on the backside is reminiscent of a man wearing a white shirt and tuxedo coat. In the sunlight, you may even be able to see the faint stripes or swirls of a hidden tabby pattern.


----------



## sayeef (Jun 26, 2009)

sorry if i sound stupid but what is a pedigree?

EDIT:also how can i tell if its a boy or a girl


----------



## Adam Hendersen (Feb 18, 2009)

sayeef said:


> sorry if i sound stupid but what is a pedigree?
> 
> EDIT:also how can i tell if its a *boy or a girl*


only 1 way to find out, but wash your hands after...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

A pedigree is a documentation of the animal's lineage. Also called registration papers for pure-breds or breeding records. Basically it is the animal equivalent of a genealogical family-tree that traces their family-lines. 

Your b/w kitten is a black cat, no agouti and carries the white spotting gene that is moderately expressed. If your kitten had an agouti gene, it would have prominent tabby stripes.
Simply, I'd call it a b/w Tuxedo because of the markings or a DSH (Domestic Short Hair).

Boy or Girl. Lift the tail and have a peep at their private area. 
A male will have an anus, a small sac or space for testicles and then the small dot of his urethral opening. 
o
(l)
.
A female will have an anus and then a very small space with a line as her vulva. Her private bits will look like an upside-down ! exclamation point.
heidi =^..^=

Graphic (_photos of kitten private area_) link:
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/clientED/kittengender.aspx


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Please read the sticky at the top of the forum viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15252

The reason we have the sticky is because this particular question tends to flood the forum, drowning other subjects.

/Sol, moderator


----------

